# Amplificar el audio de la señal del servicio del cable?



## byronserrano (Ago 31, 2007)

hola a todos, quisiera saber si ya es posible (porque aun no he visto en tiendas de electronica) algun aparato que tome el sonido del servicio del cable (television satelital comun y sencilla) y lo amplifique?? 
esto para poder ver los partidos de futbol en la tele y demas programas regulares PERO escuchar el sonido en mi equipo de sonido..

se puede??

SALUDOS!


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 31, 2007)

si claro se puede

pero se tiene que amplificar es despues del televisor, es decir se coge la salida de los audifonos del televisor o salida de audio externo del televisor y se le enchufa a tu equipo de sonido y ya ! listo !! por lo tanto lo que debes hacer es comprar los cables necesario para hacer esta conexion.

averiguate en tu centro de audio mas cercano.  alla te indicaran como es el mani !

suerte


----------



## byronserrano (Sep 1, 2007)

Gracias ELCHAVO por tu respuesta....... el problema es que el televisor no tiene salida de audifonos..... de ahí mi inquietud!!! 

Alguien más tiene otra sugerencia?!!!


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 1, 2007)

si no tiene salida de audifonos ni de audio , entonces desbaratalo y sacas la salida del parlante de tu tv hacia tu equipo de sonido.

los 2 cables que llegan al parlante de tu tele, los sacas y con los cables que se requieren se ingresan a la entrada de audio de tu equipo de sonido.

cuidado con hacer corto o unir los cables del parlante porque podrias dañar el amplificador de audio del tele.


----------



## byronserrano (Sep 11, 2007)

Hola ELCHAVO. Gracias por tu respuesta pero no creo que esa sea la solucion....no se puede tomar tan facilmente la señal de audio de los conectores del parlante y amplificarlos..... se que no es sencillo lo que necesito.

la entrada de cable del televisor es una entrada tipo coaxial (de rosca) como los que tienen normalmente cualquier televisor que pueda conectársele el servicio de television por cable.

quedo pues, a la espera de sus comentarios.
Gracias!!!


----------



## geoman (Oct 24, 2007)

q onda byronserrano, esta es la forma en la que yo amplificadorfico el sonido de la TV con mi equipo de sonido


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Oct 25, 2007)

Hola jefe, la unica forma que conosco de amplificar el solido del cable, es si tu televisior tiene salida estereofonica, porque de resto no se puede.


Att.  El Propio BLACHO.


----------



## Dano (Oct 25, 2007)

Jose Bladimir Navarro dijo:
			
		

> Hola jefe, la unica forma que conosco de amplificar el solido del cable, es si tu televisior tiene salida estereofonica, porque de resto no se puede.
> 
> 
> Att.  El Propio BLACHO.



Poder se puede simplemente hay que desarmar el televisor, buscar donde se ubica la parte del amplificador de audio, por lo general es un integrado, se baja el datasheet y se observan cual son las entradas de audio del mismo, desde allí se saca la señal con un cable al equipo de audio.

Saludos


----------



## alruedas (Oct 28, 2007)

la tele no tiene para conectar auriculares?
si tiene,solo necesitas un cable que en una punta tenga un conector de auriculares y enla otra punta unos conectores rca.no se si te servira mi respuesta.saludos


----------



## byronserrano (Oct 31, 2007)

hola a todos! gracias por tu aporte geoman. mas va ser solucion lo que propone Dano.
Dano: tienes algun grafico o forma visual y/o tecnica de cómo hacer esto?

muchas gracias!


----------



## Dano (Oct 31, 2007)

Primero sigue los cables que van a los parlantes hasta la placa de allí al integrado. Casi todas las teles usan ICs como amplificador. Talvez los cables te lleven a un IC TDAXXXX, luego que ubiques el amplificador, consuiges el datasheet del mismo e identificas cuales son las entradas de audio, de ahí mismo con un cable de audio blindado lo sacas para donde quieras.

Cualquier cosa pregunta 

Saludos


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 12, 2009)

2 años despues de ser creado este post...  lo veo..  y me interesa..  pero veo que nadie pudo dar una solución que no implique desarmar, en lugar de construir.
Se me ocurría, ya que quiero hacer algo parecido; que debería haber allguna forma de construir un circuito decodifocador de la señal de audio del cable de tv, y ademas alguna forma de hacer que esta funcione en stereo para los canales que son stereo. Entonces directamente no usar el tv como amplificador no nada...  en mute, solo imagen y el audio a un amplificador stereo....

me ayudan con esa idea?


----------



## elmo2 (Nov 12, 2009)

construirlo no es tan facil, pues tienes que entender como viene codificada la señal de la tv por cable y por que debe centrarse en frecuencias muy precisas...

tendrias que usar el sintonizador de la tv (tuner) y saber como controlarlo para tener sacar la señal del canal que deseas, luego debes de poder decodificar el audio y el video y la señal estereo...

como yo tenia una reproductora de VHS sin uso, alla olvidada en un rincon, la use como sintonizador de canales (cambio de canal en la VHS, ya no en la tv) y ella me entrega video y audio estereo en terminales rca, y señal de rf en el canal 3...

saludos...


----------



## kceros (Nov 21, 2009)

Saludos, pasaba por acá y quise aportar un granito de arena:
Ya que el TV no posee salidas de audio compuesto. se puede utilizar un equipo como por ejemplo un VHS (que por estos días se consiguen regalados), conectando la señal de cable a dicho VHS Antenna In, luego con las salidas de audio van hacia el equipo de sonido y la salida de video hacia el TV. El único inconveniente es que ahora se debe sintonizar desde el VHS, colocando el TV en canal 3 y cambiando los canales desde el VHS, hasta podes grabar los partidos o cualquier otra cosa. (aun son útiles estos aparatitos)


----------

